# Where to buy a good traditional English Longbow???



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Jay St. Charles of Pacific Yew Longbows at selfbow.com

Take a peek at his site. Magnificent bowyer.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello.

Jay St. Charles of Pacific Yew Longbows at selfbow.com

Take a peek at his site. Magnificent bowyer.

(No problem ... I'm fluent and still learning how to speak the durned language!)


----------



## denisgamero_o (Jul 8, 2014)

haha ok man , it's the same with portuguese here xP

thanks for the tip o/


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Honestly, I'd say just make one 

Living in Brazil you should have access to a number of excellent, to us, "tropical hardwoods" that were sought after for centuries by English longbow makers. Depending on the specs your looking for, just about any elastic wood can be used to one degree or another. 

Will this be for fun, targets, hunting?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

kegan said:


> Honestly, I'd say just make one
> 
> Living in Brazil you should have access to a number of excellent, to us, "tropical hardwoods" that were sought after for centuries by English longbow makers. Depending on the specs your looking for, just about any elastic wood can be used to one degree or another.
> 
> Will this be for fun, targets, hunting?


I agree, making your own bow is quite the experience and a very unique skill.

If not, I'm sure there are several online options that would be able to ship to you.


----------



## denisgamero_o (Jul 8, 2014)

kegan said:


> Honestly, I'd say just make one
> 
> Living in Brazil you should have access to a number of excellent, to us, "tropical hardwoods" that were sought after for centuries by English longbow makers. Depending on the specs your looking for, just about any elastic wood can be used to one degree or another.
> 
> Will this be for fun, targets, hunting?


That would be good but, i don't have the skill to do it xP and yes there are plenty of good woods here to use =)

and it will be for fun, and targets =) ( we can't hunt here in Brazil, not like in the USA at least D: )



guyver said:


> I agree, making your own bow is quite the experience and a very unique skill.
> 
> If not, I'm sure there are several online options that would be able to ship to you.


That's what i'm looking for. Here in Brazil Archery isn't so popular, so it's hard to find bows at a more friendly price =(
Besides soccer, and maybe volleybal and basketball, other sports here don't have good government investments. ¬¬"


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Building a bow is like shooting a bow, very few people start with the skills already under their belt. It just takes time! In my signature is my how-to site that gives details on building bows. It focuses on flatbows but the difference with en ELB is just a matter of dimensions.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Er ... England ???

http://www.bickerstaffebows.co.uk/
http://www.greenmanlongbows.co.uk/
http://www.thelongbowshop.com/
http://www.english-longbow.co.uk/

I don't have one, but lot's of nice looking ones at the sites above - and even some kits!


----------



## denisgamero_o (Jul 8, 2014)

kegan said:


> Building a bow is like shooting a bow, very few people start with the skills already under their belt. It just takes time! In my signature is my how-to site that gives details on building bows. It focuses on flatbows but the difference with en ELB is just a matter of dimensions.


I guess... with some time and experience it could be done... it's really an interesting idea, making your own bow... 'll take a peek at the tutorials o/



Dewey3 said:


> Er ... England ???
> 
> http://www.bickerstaffebows.co.uk/
> http://www.greenmanlongbows.co.uk/
> ...


Thanks for the tips man. They got some beautiful bows =o (those personalized tips, cool =) ) http://www.english-longbow.co.uk/ - I follow their youtube channel, got some good tips =)

I've looked into some UK sites but, the thing is that to ship here to Brazil from Europe, the taxes are way to expensive o.o" ( I just love brazilian government =D ....actually i don't D: )
I got a friend who lives in USA, he's a dealer of Archery equipment(Pse,bear,etc), he don't work with this kind of longbow, but he can ship it to me, and it would be cheaper,still got the taxes...but cheaper =)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

There's really no mystery to building a bow. You take a straight grained plank, carve it down to a bow, and make sure it bends properly. There are some basics physics to it, but beyond that it's just that easy!


----------

